# Eurosport help!



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi all. Jumping over from LostViking's Giro thread. BeIN Sports isn't showing the race this year and I don't want to have to rely on the sketchy "maybe I can find it" internet method that I used for the Sring Classics. 

So... I'm going to take the VPN leap. I have a bunch of questions, this is completely new to me and I'm not very good with this stuff. Device is an iPad. Goal is Eurosport. I'd really like to watch stages at my convenience since I work pretty long hours. Willing to make long term commitment (getting close to cord cutting anyway). 

How do I do this? Sorry for such a basic question... App Store for vpn app? And once I get that do I open that to begin using the interwebs? Do I find and subscribe to Eurosport? Anyone know how much it costs? Can it be recorded or DVRd in some way? I have Apple TV and use it often so I can watch on the bigger screen.... 

not sure how how much of this makes sense but any and help is very much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

If it weren't for the iPad bit, I would be able to help you start to finish....An iPad user will have to chime in, regarding if how the OS/IP-stack reports geolocation. *(SEE NOTE 1)*


Factology:

Eurosport costs somewhere between 3-6GBP per month depending on if a subscript sale is going on. My last re-up of subscription was $25USD for a calendar year. This includes website live streaming, as-live replays for grand tours, and shortened replays for other races. *(SEE NOTE 2 and 3)*

VPNs costs vary, I pay about $3USD/month for mine. I use it for Eurosport but also daily for blocking Charter from datamining the hell out of my browsing history.

------------
*
(NOTE 1)*-Virtual Private Networking shenanigans like this are base on a fairly simple idea. Most websites use_ very primitive_ methods to geographically locate you, they just look at the immediate IP address of the connection and don't look further. Which is why if I have a VPN setup between my house and the UK--suddenly Eurosport's geo-locked UK portal works, because their primitive geolocation thinks I'm in the UK. Phones and other devices are much more problematic though. Because they tend to report location based on either SSID name (which is datamined and databased to locate you) OR using GPS....Which means that for example using VPN on my Android OS phone(s) does not allow me to use or access Eurosport's streaming via their app. In fact I cannot even install Eurosport's streaming app in the USA. _Which I suspect will prevent your iPad from working (that is only a hunch however, I don't own an Apple portable to test this)_

*(NOTE 2)*-HD is available...however quality depends on connection speed. Which varies not only on YOUR ISP, but also the VPN. Some are capable of handling HD streaming and some are not.

*(NOTE 3)*-Eurosport doesn't care what the billing address is of your credit card. So long as you are VPN'd into Europe they'll be happy to bill you and service you.

-------------


Normally, you'd VPN into say the UK. Once connected, you go to say the Eurosport.co.uk website, create an account and setup billing. And you are done to watch Eurosport....so long as you have a VPN gateway in the UK running. Private Internet Access is my VPN provider, with gateways everywhere. I prefer Eurosport International to Eurosport UK due to commercial interruption ratio. Hold off buying a VPN subscript until someone confirms VPN will work on iPad to access eurosport. So long as you have a VPN tunnel and a Eurosport account, you can access any of the language/country-specific Eurosport family like Eurosport German...it will natually have say German commentary, but many races have the English track has well-(which is how you watch the Eurosport International feed)


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

PBL, yep the fun of being a US cycling fan. I usually end up relying of my friends in Europe sending me links that have the race/stage uploaded after it's over since most of the time I can't watch live due to work.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you both! Marc, that's awesome, much appreciated!! 

Does this look legit? It seems to indicate this will work on an iPad?

https://fried.com/guides/how-to-watch-eurosport-in-usa/


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> Thank you both! Marc, that's awesome, much appreciated!!
> 
> Does this look legit? It seems to indicate this will work on an iPad?
> 
> https://fried.com/guides/how-to-watch-eurosport-in-usa/



That is how you do it...except that guide makes no mention of OS or platform or even the iPad....for someone claiming it universally works, they should post screencaps of the actual player working on all platforms.

Now I can only vouch for Windows and Android personally. Desktop systems with browsers VPN works fine (the Eurosport Player website lives-in-tab on desktop). Eurosport Player on Android _requires _the mobile app-The Eurosport app itself literally is nothing but a news aggregator, for Eurosport Player's app Google App store checks your device's serial number and carrier and KNOWS it is not an EU model. It outright will not even be offered to install "your device is incompatible with this app".


You can try paying for a month-long VPN on Private Internet Access (think a month is $5USD, whereas 12 months is usually $36) or the like and see if somehow Apple doesn't lock you out...would be easy to find out, odds are like me you have to be able to install the mobile Eurosport Player app....which you either will be able to or will not.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Marc said:


> That is how you do it...except that guide makes no mention of OS or platform or even the iPad....for someone claiming it universally works, they should post screencaps of the actual player working on all platforms.
> 
> Now I can only vouch for Windows and Android personally. Desktop systems with browsers VPN works fine (the Eurosport Player website lives-in-tab on desktop). Eurosport Player on Android _requires _the mobile app-The Eurosport app itself literally is nothing but a news aggregator, for Eurosport Player's app Google App store checks your device's serial number and carrier and KNOWS it is not an EU model. It outright will not even be offered to install "your device is incompatible with this app".
> 
> ...


This vpn has a 7 day free trial? I guess I could order it and try it and cancel if it doesn't work? If it dies I'd happily do a 2 year agreement.

https://www.purevpn.com/order-now.php

THANKS for helping!!!


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been using PureVPN for a few years now along with a Eurosport subscription and it works fine. I'll be signing up for their new 2 yr. subscription once my current one runs out: 
https://goo.gl/8V0UNm
I mainly run the PureVPN connection on my Sabai router and then simply connect whatever device I want to a UK server and then log into Eurosport. I've had the PC in my bedroom on a UK connection for many years. That way I can fire up Eurosport first thing in the morning to catch the coverage.

The biggest issue I find is figuring out what is on when. The different TV guide features use your device time and time zone settings and do various things with them. Some adjust the time for the time zone (but may not get the day right), others ignore the time zone and only show you what's on now assuming you are in the UK. So the only real way to know what is on is to click on channel 1 or 2 in the live player and see what comes up. I wish there was some sort of web browser add-on that let you inject a custom time zone setting. Otherwise, you could have a device dedicated to that player and just set it up to be in a UK time zone all the time.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

4Crawler said:


> I've been using PureVPN for a few years now along with a Eurosport subscription and it works fine. I'll be signing up for their new 2 yr. subscription once my current one runs out:
> https://goo.gl/8V0UNm
> I mainly run the PureVPN connection on my Sabai router and then simply connect whatever device I want to a UK server and then log into Eurosport. I've had the PC in my bedroom on a UK connection for many years. That way I can fire up Eurosport first thing in the morning to catch the coverage.
> 
> The biggest issue I find is figuring out what is on when. The different TV guide features use your device time and time zone settings and do various things with them. Some adjust the time for the time zone (but may not get the day right), others ignore the time zone and only show you what's on now assuming you are in the UK. So the only real way to know what is on is to click on channel 1 or 2 in the live player and see what comes up. I wish there was some sort of web browser add-on that let you inject a custom time zone setting. Otherwise, you could have a device dedicated to that player and just set it up to be in a UK time zone all the time.


Thank you! Appreciate that! Have you tried on an iPad? So, you can't record or watch delayed? This solution is live feed only? Been reading everything I can find and it looked like the app had a delay/record feature. But that was late last night when I read that and I was tired... haha.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Thank you! Appreciate that! Have you tried on an iPad? So, you can't record or watch delayed? This solution is live feed only? Been reading everything I can find and it looked like the app had a delay/record feature. But that was late last night when I read that and I was tired... haha.


Haven't tried an iPad players, did have Android tablet at one time and I think that worked OK. No record option directly, but there is a few hour playback buffer on most streams (1-3 hours?). You can scroll back on the timeline to catch things in the past. It mostly works but some times it just doesn't seem to do anything. Not sure if that has to do with how many other viewers are doing the same thing. It's like most of their bandwidth is given to the live stream and then only a fraction is given to playback streams.

One idea for recording I had was setting up a screen capture utility on the PC to capture the playback window in a web browser. Then set that up to capture to disk for a specified time. Would require logging into Eurosport ahead of time and leaving that browser window up and active. If I can ever figure out the schedule part of things I may give that a try.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

It's called Amazon Firestick. Install KODI and you can watch eurosport TV. All instructions are on youtube.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

greg12666 said:


> It's called Amazon Firestick. Install KODI and you can watch eurosport TV. All instructions are on youtube.


Thanks! How? Why a Fire Stick over my Apple TV? Why not just download Kodi onto my phone and cast it? How does Kodi ditch the geoblocking? Can you "DVR" or record?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

1 - Eurosport works perfectly on iPad in US using VPN. I have been watching since the end of February and saw the entire spring classics campaign, Tirreno, Basque and Romandy.

2 - There are some missing steps:

First - Sign up with a VPN provider. I use TunnelBear and select a server in the UK. Enable the VPN.

Second - Go to the Eurosport Player webpage and go to the area where you can download the iOS app for tablet. This is unexplained above - it will take you the iTunes store and then ask you if you want to switch to the UK iTunes store. Then you need to search for Eurosport Player. You will need to create a new account for the UK iTunes store but since you have a US zipcode for your credit card, you will not be able to buy anything. The Eurosport Player is free and offers in app purchases. Download and install the Eurosport Player (do a search - there are plenty of guides on how to set up a iTunes account in another country). Do not buy your Eurosport subscription through Apple (you will not be able to because there will be no credit card associated with you UK iTunes account).

Third - Go back to the Eurosport website and sign up for a subscription. Eurosport will take your credit card and not even ask for your zipcode or address. You will get a login with a username and password.

Fourth - With UK VPN still enabled, open the Eurosport Player app and login with your username and password and viola, you will be watching Eurosport.

On the iPad, you do not need to time shift for the TV schedule. It always shows the TV schedule in local time on the iPad (on my desktop at work, for whatever reason, I do need to shift the time).

There are typically a couple of replays during the day of each stage (just like NBC with the TdF). So for Stage 1 tomorrow, it's live from 6:45 AM to 12PM EST, replay from 3:00 PM to 4:30 PM EST, 5PM to 6PM EST, 6PM to 7:30PM and 9PM to 10:30. Probably less replay on the weekend when there are other sporting events.

There is also an on demand section. Not sure how long it is until they post on demand and on demand stuff tends to stay up for about a week.

Eurosport App has built in airplay function. Even stranger, your Apple TV does not need VPN. As long as your iPad app has VPN and opens the Eurosport Player properly, you can then stream through airplay to Apple TV.

You are allowed up to 5 devices on an account so if you have a computer at work, you can install a free VPN (I use CyberGhost 6) and watch Eurosport on the computer.

The Eurosport coverage is so much better than anything in the US. Between Tunnel Bear and the Eurosport deal I got, I paid $60 for the year. It was totally worth it. I've read people in the UK *****ing that the Eurosport coverage has gone downhill and there are "so many" adverts but compared to the garbage NBC and BeIN coverage we are used to, you will so appreciate the difference.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

sbindra said:


> 1 - Eurosport works perfectly on iPad in US using VPN. I have been watching since the end of February and saw the entire spring classics campaign, Tirreno, Basque and Romandy.
> 
> 2 - There are some missing steps:
> 
> ...


This is awesome! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Heads up, as of this morning it appears Eurosport UK is geo-blocking differently. They deny my UK VPN connection.


Looks like good times are over.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Has anyone used Fubo TV? I saw this on Cyclingfans.com. I guess it's a channel to add to Roku, etc. and there is a cycling option. $15 + 9 for cycling. $24/mo. is a bit steep, but may be worth it for the coming grand tours.

https://www.fubo.tv/lp/giro-ditalia/index.html?irad=361772&irmp=375378


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Watching stage 1 on Tiz-Cycling.racing on USTREAM: http://tiz-cycling.racing . Other Sports via VPN (France IP).


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

9W9W said:


> Watching stage 1 on Tiz-Cycling.racing on USTREAM: [url]http://tiz-cycling.racing . Other Sports[/url] via VPN (France IP).


That's how I do it too. Tiz-cycling usually has good quality feeds. Still thinking of giving the Fubo channel a try.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

burgrat said:


> That's how I do it too. Tiz-cycling usually has good quality feeds. Still thinking of giving the Fubo channel a try.


Feed was good for me this morning, as it usually is.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Marc said:


> Heads up, as of this morning it appears Eurosport UK is geo-blocking differently. They deny my UK VPN connection.
> 
> 
> Looks like good times are over.


My VPN connection worked fine this morning.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

4Crawler said:


> My VPN connection worked fine this morning.



Mine is denied. Still.

Both into London and Southhampton.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Watching the Fubo.tv feed now using their "My DVR" function. The stream is great, but no commentary at all. 

Oh wait, nevermind, there was no commentary for the first third or so, but then it suddenly started.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

burgrat said:


> That's how I do it too. Tiz-cycling usually has good quality feeds. Still thinking of giving the Fubo channel a try.


I will but only in the last week. I want all that Fubo DVR goodness for the mountain stages so I don't miss much.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

9W9W said:


> I will but only in the last week. I want all that Fubo DVR goodness for the mountain stages so I don't miss much.


Does Fubo record the program for you? Is it part of the Fubo app or channel?


----------

